# Yet another: Based on this description of me, what jobs would suit me the most?



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

/


----------



## SingingStars (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello

What do you picture yourself doing all day and feeling successful and happy at? Like what kind of tasks do you enjoy completing or what kind of environment do you like to be in? Forget about listing specific job titles or college majors right now? When you envision yourself being happy and accomplished at work, what does it kind of look like? Try and visualize it.


----------

